# Training Horse To Accept Hobbles



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm interested in teaching my horse to accept standing hobbled, not neccesarily as a matter of hobbling becoming "the way" I restrain him day to day, as opposed to cross tying, etc., but as part of helping him to become a well rounded, well broke horse.

Also, I don't own a set of hobbles, what kind are best?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Hobbles have had a bad rap for some time ,but the rewards of training your horse with them is great.

A young horse is introduced to standing with a halter and lead rope on the middle of a small pen or corral.
A lead rope is used to touch their legs and introduce them to having something around their pastern area of the front legs.

I start this as they are babies ,but lets just say this horse came in to your place and you are going to hobble train them.

I start by working the front and rear legs like this









As the horse becomes more accustomed to the pressure/restraint,then the hobbles are introduced.
There several kinds on the market and it is very easy to make them also.
This is a two year old that has been hobbled about 50 times.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

The hobbles are always introduced in a low stress environment and the handlers job is to keep the horse safe and calm.
Some horses will jump forward at first and some will start to pivot on the forehand.

If a horse is trained like this and they become tangled in wire they will just stop and wait.

The restraint training is not done to "teach them a lesson" or to "Make them submit",but it does teach them to stand quietly and to relax.
Most of my horse just go to sleep.

A horse that is trained like this will just stay where you put them and ground tying is a very easy lesson.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Marecare does it the same as I do basically. I use 2 people, me to handle the rope and someone to handle the horse. I use a soft rope like Marecare.
I place the soft rope around the left front pastern like Marecare but stand beside the horse, off a little but near the hind flank and ask the handle to walk the horse forward ONE step while I restrain the foot with the rope. The first time the horse usually pulls the leg out of the rope, easy to do but by the 3rd time they stand with the leg held up with the rope. I repeat this a few times with the left front until the horse stands patiently every time the handle moves him a step forward and the leg comes off the ground but the horse just stands. This only takes a few minutes.
I then do the other front, then the left back , then the right back.
I find again after about 3 tries the horse just stands with the leg up.
On the back I stand directly behind the horse but well back, say 4 feet or 5 depending on the rope and when the horse is asked to take one step forward and the leg comes off the ground, I hold it for a second and then get the handler to back the horse one step to put the foot back on the ground. This teaches the horse when the hind hobble goes tight to back up to releave the pressure. 
I do this for 3 days, on the second day the horse usually accepts this training right away. I still do it another day.
I MAKE MY OWN HOBBLES. Yes I buy 4 or 5 types but a homemade pair work just as well and I call them soft hobbles.
I will post this and then go looking for pictures of my homemade hobbles


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Marecare said:


> The hobbles are always introduced in a low stress environment and the handlers job is to keep the horse safe and calm.
> Some horses will jump forward at first and some will start to pivot on the forehand.
> 
> If a horse is trained like this and they become tangled in wire they will just stop and wait.
> ...


Marecare you and I think alike


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

This is what I call a soft hobble. I bought 2 cuffs for $7 each and join them together with a strong elastic band. Yes the horse can lift his leg but with effort and it quickly pulls it back down. This is the type I start with on the 4th day and I have yet to see any fight.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

This is a homemade set on the back legs. I teach to hobble both front and back and sometimes I hobble all 4 , sometimes just fronts, and sometimes just backs.
I will go in to how I make the back as soon as I can find a picture but any kind work just as well. Again this is what I call soft hobbles, If the horse gets in trouble it can still adjust a leg to steady itself and if it honestly exploded it would break the elastic but for normal little lifting a foot to test it just stretches. A good safe hobble to start with


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I hate the size of that picture but don't know how to downsize it.

But that shows a simple homemade hobble.
You need 4 rings and 2 snaps.; I used swade but material would work find. I space the rings about 7 inches apart, cut the material about 2 inches wide and loop it over through the rings until it is folded double and then just use the normal sewing machine to sow it up. I end up with the rings secured about 7 inches apart with material. I then use a very powerful elastic band folded twice on itself to join two rings. the snaps are easy to clip the hobbles together around the legs.
I have done 3 horses in the past year of so and none fought in any way other then the inital wrap of the lead around the leg and that was to only step out of it or shake it off. NOne went more then 3 times per leg at learning how to hold the leg up with the rope.

It is simple for 2 people to do. any fight and let the horse escape the rope but repeat immediately and within a few tries he will accept.
Do this for 3 or 4 days or until the horse accepts right off the bat and then while stand quiet somewhere comfortable put on the fornt pair and stand and brush letting the horse get use to the feeling. If he has his homework done he will just stand. I then try the back.
Within the week I am brushing without cross ties.
As marecare said , ground tying, just dropping the lead, slapping on the hobbles is right there. A hobbled horse learns to stand quiet anywhere and once trained to just stand you will be suprised at how quickly they accept groung tying.

Any questions? Marecare obviously has a good handle on how to do it


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I tried to change the picture for a smaller one but can't edit once I repost???
this is another showing a homemade hobble but smaller size picture


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks so much! This is _extremely_ helpful, and sounds much simpler to introduce than I thought it would be. Where do you get the heavy elastic at? I do have some small bungee cords around, would one of those do a similar job as the flat elastic? How about denim as opposed to suede? I really like the idea of the homemade soft hobbles.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> Thanks so much! This is _extremely_ helpful, and sounds much simpler to introduce than I thought it would be. Where do you get the heavy elastic at? I do have some small bungee cords around, would one of those do a similar job as the flat elastic? How about denim as opposed to suede? I really like the idea of the homemade soft hobbles.


You can use any material you want. I used suade because I had it. As for elastic bands again anything will work, rope , chain, bungee cord, anything to form a link. I just like the elastic because if the horse panics for some unforseen reason the elastic allows limited movement.
If you decide to try this you should be hobbling within a week.
Once you get to the hobble point you can cross tie as usual and add the hobbles while brushing. In a few days remove the cross tie and leave the halter on with lead rope hanging down. Before long the halter will be discarded and you will be only relying on the hobbles for brushing, saddling and working around the horse.
It honestly is very simple a quick to teach and if the horse has the right temperment he/she won't fight it.
Practice also on the back
Good luck


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

I think there is another aspect of hobble training that does not get talked about as much and that deals with the attitude change that it produces.

As a horse gives the handler their feet and legs there is a mental process that changes their demeanor.

When a horse is in a bind like that they just turn themselves over to you.
You are the leader and they know it.
It is up to you to protect them and keep them safe.

So the hobbles build trust and bond with the handler.

The hobbles soften the horse and get the horse looking to you more.
Most horses will just lower their head and give you the body language of an animal that just wants to get along.
The hobbles put them into a learning mood.

I find that if training is going a bit rough and I am starting to see a resistant attitude,then if I take a time out and place the horse into hobbles for 5 or 10 minutes the problem just fades away.

Very simple,very safe for the horse and the handler.

If the horse is not paying attention and all distracted,then put him into hobbles for a few minutes.


----------



## Piper182 (Jun 18, 2009)

What are the benefits of hobbling? I know one person who hobbles his horses at night but he's on an open range and it just prevents the herd from going too far. I get it that the above people use them to train the horse to stand still, but what else would it be used for? Just curious


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Piper 182: My hope is that it will help my horse get to be better broke and "giving" with his legs and feet. Just another way to have him give to pressure. If, Heaven forbid, Scout were to ever get caught in a fence, or a similarly restraining situation, the hobbling experience will help him to not fight the restraint and further injure himself. Also, I've been told that hobbling can really make standing and ground tying without hobbles come easier.

Marecare: It sounds kind of like the hobbling can have the same effect as laying a horse down, but without nearly the potential trauma or risk that laying entails. I'll probably start today with getting Scout used to the ropes around his legs and feet. My "partner" (sister) isn't available today, but I can definitely use the time to super-desensitize him to the feel of the ropes!

Thanks again for all the help and info!


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

As my previous post talks about,It give them an attitude adjustment and builds trust as you are the one that releases them from their bind.
You are taking their feet and giving them back!

It must be done in a very calm and relaxed manner.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Scoutrider said:


> Piper 182: My hope is that it will help my horse get to be better broke and "giving" with his legs and feet. Just another way to have him give to pressure. If, Heaven forbid, Scout were to ever get caught in a fence, or a similarly restraining situation, the hobbling experience will help him to not fight the restraint and further injure himself. Also, I've been told that hobbling can really make standing and ground tying without hobbles come easier.
> 
> Marecare: It sounds kind of like the hobbling can have the same effect as laying a horse down, but without nearly the potential trauma or risk that laying entails. I'll probably start today with getting Scout used to the ropes around his legs and feet. My "partner" (sister) isn't available today, but I can definitely use the time to super-desensitize him to the feel of the ropes!
> 
> Thanks again for all the help and info!



That is exactly correct and I might add that as they get more and more comfortable,then it is not uncommon that they do lay down.

If this happens,just undo the hobbles and let them stand when they get around to it.
A horse giving you there feet is a big deal,but a horse laying down is HUGE and shows that they have given themselves completely to you and trust you as their leader and protector.

I feel that there is no higher level that a horse can give than to lay down when asked as they are completely vulnerable.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Other then shoing my guy wears his hobbles every time he is in the barn being groomed or saddled. I slip a rope over his neck in the field, lead him into the barn , drop the rope and slip on a pair of hobbles then remove the rope.
I now have a horse that is easier to groom since there is no cross ties or halter in the way, same with slipping on the bridle.
It also makes him stand perfectly still. He doens't fidgit from one foot to the other or move around.
Like MareCare I feel it shows him my control over him and he accepts. 
I too worry about wire and with this training he will stand if caught.
I ground tie all the time, every day in fact and once hobble trained they just seem to accept ground tying . 
I won't own a horse that isn't trained to hobble for those simple reasons alone.
I also stake the horse out by ONE hind leg for grazing. If there is some choice bit of grass in the spring that isn't fenced in or I can't turn him into the field I will slip a cuff on one hind leg, attach a long lead to this cuff and turn him out to graze. Being one hind leg only his chances of getting tangled are slight and if he hits the end of the tether he backs up one step and rotates to his left and grazes off in the new direction.
Again it is alot about control and obedience.


----------

